# Cheating wife her lover and his daughter jailed for life



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6409865/Cheating-wife-lover-daughter-jailed-trying-murder-terminally-ill-husband.html



> Cheating wife is branded 'cold and calculated' as she, her lover and his daughter are jailed for life for plotting to murder her terminally ill husband 'because she was impatient for him to die'


Damn!


----------



## DjDjani (Feb 10, 2018)

This is just terrible...


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Seems like a very light sentence for such horrific crimes.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

CynthiaDe said:


> Seems like a very light sentence for such horrific crimes.


UK prison terms seem a little lenient.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> UK prison terms seem a little lenient.


UK only recognises terrorist type crimes as serious. the rest are not that bad as far as the judiciary is concerned. The prisons are also very nice.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Dude survived how many attempts on his life?

I mean... damn.

Not sure cancer will be able to kill this guy.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

I read the articles in the UK tabloids. Unbelievable just how evil the wife, her lover and her lover's daughter were. 

To top it off the last I read today the victim still loves his wife.. .


----------



## Kamstel (Apr 25, 2018)

Gus, I hope you are right


DJ- how are you??? We need an update on how you are doing


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

And amidst all this the daughter decides she is going to identify as a male and wants to be known as Arthur.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

WOW!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I suspect, I do not know..

He may be a distant blood relative of Grigori Yefimovich Rasputin.

He, indeed, if not in fact, may be an heir to the man.
More so, an heir to the moan.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> And amidst all this the daughter decides she is going to identify as a male and wants to be known as Arthur.


Well sticking her in a male prison seems reasonable.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

The dude was going to die anyway so there is a silver lining to this. At least a cheater, and cheater accomplices, are all going to rot in jail for the rest of their days. Good karmic justice.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Holy moley.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I would like to know if her cheating occurred before his diagnosis, or she decided that he was as good as dead already and decided to embark on a voyage of skankiness.


----------

